# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور و  مواصفات سامسونج جلاكسى ميجا  Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3

## mohamed73

* Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 I9200*                                       *Specification*   *General*   2G Network  GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900  3G Network  HSDPA  4G Network  LTE - GT-I9205  SIM  Micro-SIM  Announced  2013, April  Status  Coming soon. Exp. release 2013,   May  *Body*   Dimensions  167.6 x 88 x 8 mm (6.60 x 3.46 x   0.31 in)  Weight  199g (7.02 oz)  *Display*   Type  TFT capacitive touchscreen  Size  720 x 1280 pixels, 6.3 inches   (~233 ppi pixel density)  Multitouch  Yes    - TouchWiz UI  *Sound*   Alert types  Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones  Loudspeaker  Yes  3.5mm jack  Yes  *Memory*   Card slot  microSD, up to 64 GB  Internal  8/16 GB storage, 1.5 GB RAM  *Data*   GPRS  Yes  EDGE  Yes  Speed  HSDPA, 21 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps;   LTE, Cat3, 50 Mbps UL, 100 Mbps DL  WLAN  Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac,   dual-band, Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot  Bluetooth  Yes, v4.0 with A2DP, LE  NFC  Yes  Infrared port  Yes  USB  Yes, microUSB v2.0 (MHL), USB   On-the-go, USB Host            *Camera*   Primary  8 MP, 3264 x 2448 pixels,   autofocus, LED flash  Features  Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and   smile detection, HDR  Video  Yes  Secondary  Yes, 1.9 MP  *Features*   OS  Android OS, v4.2.2 (Jelly Bean)  Chipset  Qualcomm Snapdragon 400  CPU  Dual-core 1.7 GHz Krait  GPU  Adreno 305  Sensors  Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass  Messaging  SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Mail, IM, RSS  Browser  HTML5  Radio  No  GPS  Yes, with A-GPS support and   GLONASS  Java  Yes, via Java MIDP emulator  Colors  White, Black    - SNS integration  - MP4/WMV/H.264/H.263 player  - MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player  - Organizer  - Image/video editor  - Document viewer  - Google Search, Maps, Gmail,  YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk,   Picasa  - Voice memo/dial/commands  - Predictive text input            *Battery*     Li-Ion 3200 mAh battery  Stand-by     Talk time

----------

